# Four Lakes



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

My son and I went to the Four lakes basin in the High Uintas over the weekend. We had a ball, even with Noah's second flood Saturday night. The fishing in the Basin was okay, but truth be told I didn't spend as much time fishing as I wanted. Nine plus miles is hard on the feet and we long hauled in Friday.



The Brook trout we caught were only around 10" but they put up a decent fight. We used panther martins and a few dry flies.





The real fun started the second night with a Grayling lake near the area. Those 4" to 5" suckers would hit any thing you threw at them and boy are they fast. You had to watch them start the rise before you set the hook or it would be too late. The fishing was far too fast for pictures and I lost count on the total amount caught. Here are some of the shots I took on the hike.










The Graying lake had so many fish in it, they would swim back and forth in front of you; close enough to touch them.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks great. Nice photos.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks great. Been around 38 years since I was there. Did all 4 have grayling or just one of them. Did you go in from Grandaddy or another way?


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Looks great. Been around 38 years since I was there. Did all 4 have grayling or just one of them. Did you go in from Grandaddy or another way?


The Grayling lake was outside of the basin and we hit it on the way out. As for grayling in the basin I ran into a DWR biologist last year that claimed there were some in Daynes.

Have you been to the Boulders lately? Greg and I were planning on going in May but the snow was still too deep for what we wanted to do. We are however getting in shape to chase Goldens in the Winds. We leave in three weeks and I cannot wait! I hope to have some epic pictures of trophy gold in a few weeks.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, I've been to the Boulder lately and yes, I'm jealous of your golden adventure.


----------

